# I love this quote



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I don't know exactly what flyfishing teaches us, but I think it's something we need to know.

Sex, Death and Fly-Fishing, John Gierach


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree. I have read some of his book and really enjoy them. One of my favorites is:

"If people don't occasionally walk away from you shaking their heads, you're doing something wrong." - John Gierach 

I try to live my life like that.....


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I need to read more of his stuff. I think that's all I've read. I keep a journal of quotes etc. that I like and happened to run across that.

What else of his would you suggest?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

List of John Gierach books

Trout Bum
Even Brook Trout Get the Blues
The View from Rat Lake
Where the Trout Are All as Long as Your Leg
Sex, Death, and Fly-Fishing
Fly-fishing Small Streams
Fly-fishing the High Country
Still Life with Brook Trout
Standing in a River Waving a Stick
Dances with Trout
Fishing Bamboo
Another Lousy Day in Paradise
At the Grave of the Unknown Fisherman
Good Flies: Favorite Trout Patterns and How They Got That Way
Signs of Life
Death Taxes And Leaky Waders: A John Gierach Fly Fishing Treasury
Fool's Paradise
The Fly Fishing Anthology (with Mallory Burton and Ernest Hemingway)
No Shortage of Good Days


----------

